# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  BEE scorecard could change if you donate to charities that have whites

## Rafael

Read this article today, I doubt it will be implemented but lets see

http://www.platinumweekly.co.za/2012...0Newspaper.pdf

http://www.platinumweekly.co.za/articleA109.html


*The Article*

The work of numerous shelters like Childline would not be possible without the generosity and compassion of businesses, individuals, Department of Health and Social Development that fund them.
In terms of section 18A of the Income Tax Act, donations to Public Benefit Organizations such as the above non-profit organisations are tax deductible and businesses used to be able to also earn points on its BEE scorecard by donating to registered institutions like Childline. Not for long anymore if a new proposed bill is approved. Businesses could lose black economic empowerment points for making donations to charities which do not have 100 percent black beneficiaries, it was reported on Thursday. The Platinum Weekly thought it to be a hoax and immediately investigated. Yes, Ripleys believe it or not, black on white (so to speak), on the website of the DTI, a confirmation of the above mentioned.

Ammendmends was proposed to the BEE Codes of Good Practice, on the trade and industry departments website, and available for public comment until December 2. All stakeholders who have concerns and objections are requested to make use of the 60-day period to make their submission, the department said.
Bridget Brun, a Durban BEE agency head, told the media: This amendment will have a huge effect. It means that if the charity benefits any Indian, white, coloured or even a Mozambican or Zimbabwean child, companies will not be able to claim points on their BEE scorecard. We are going to have segregated facilities. Childline head Joan van Niekerk said BEE laws were becoming ridiculous.
We dont know the race of the child who phones us. Its inappropriate to ask, Are you black, and how black are you?

----------


## Justloadit

If this is not pure racism, then I do not know what racism is.

We need to start rallying international countries to start implementing punitive sanctions against this racist government, it worked against the previous regime.

----------


## Blurock

The cANCer must be the most racist party that ever governed in this country. Their motives and style is very much in line with Nazi Germany. They are even worse than the Nats that ruled before them. Can you imagine discriminating against children!  :Censored:

----------


## desA

Racism is so outmoded in the modern world.

----------


## Mike C

> We need to start rallying international countries to start implementing punitive sanctions against this racist government, it worked against the previous regime.


But how does one do this?

----------


## Rafael

It directly discriminates against race and is therefore unconstitutional.

I'm sure it will not be left to pass and it will be fought, its sad though that it has to affect children that weren't around pre-1994

----------


## Justloadit

> But how does one do this?


I  suppose we need to start writing letters to the United Nations, and other countries siting the specific acts that have anything that relates to racism it it.

----------


## Justloadit

> It directly discriminates against race and is therefore unconstitutional.
> 
> I'm sure it will not be left to pass and it will be fought, its sad though that it has to affect children that weren't around pre-1994


The fact whether it is constitutional and supposedly will not be implemented, is not the real issue. The real issue is what is being discussed behind closed doors, and if a decision such as the above is what was placed in writing into the public domain, then what is still to come out, that is still hidden. one small step at a time, and before anyone realises it we will be in a new apartheid society again.

----------


## IanF

How do you get the voters to change the government often?
The voters just see this and say it doesn't affect me so who cares!
It is the same with government spending the voters sees this as spending other peoples money so they don't care.
Are we becoming just another African basket case?

----------


## Rafael

> The fact whether it is constitutional and supposedly will not be implemented, is not the real issue. The real issue is what is being discussed behind closed doors, and if a decision such as the above is what was placed in writing into the public domain, then what is still to come out, that is still hidden. one small step at a time, and before anyone realises it we will be in a new apartheid society again.


I understand, but what can we do about it.
It makes a person despondent

----------


## Blurock

It is so sad that the cANCer has stooped so low and is so scared of whites, coloureds and Indians that they have to take measures to protect themselves from any competition.

Unfortunately the many hard working and intelligent blacks out there are now being tainted by the same brush that the stupid, corrupt ruling class are being painted with. 

What ever happened to Mandela and Tutu's Rainbow nation? The cANcer has definitely destroyed that dream. :Censored:

----------


## vieome

http://mg.co.za/article/2012-11-16-g...-on-your-chest

```
“Black people, don’t be shy ... we’re sure you know some white folks who have tried to tell you that employment equity is racist. Get them a shirt! If you don’t know of any, just buy a couple and give them to the cashiers at Woolworths to hand out to their next *customers.
```

[spoiler]Interesting, the things you can make money from [/spoiler]

[move] thought I would design one of my own [/move]

----------

